# Westin Lagunamar questions



## Shirtman (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking at buying a resale and had a question about view types. Are there two different view classifications? oceanside and oceanview (there names might be different) Or are the all units classified the same way for a run of the house?  
Thanks
David


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 14, 2017)

Shirtman said:


> Looking at buying a resale and had a question about view types. Are there two different view classifications? oceanside and oceanview (there names might be different) Or are the all units classified the same way for a run of the house?
> Thanks
> David
> 
> View attachment 3460



All units are ocean view.  WLR has sold units in buildings 1, 9 or 14 as ocean side.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2017)

We are about to go into a presentation at Lagunamar. What are maintenance fees for 81000 pts? How many pts are needed to get a 2 bedroom in Maui? If we buy resale at mandatory resorts where would the lowest MF fees be? Thank you in advance. We are just sitting here at brunch drinking mamosa's. Probably not a good idea before a presentation.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 14, 2017)

Tucson traveler said:


> We are about to go into a presentation at Lagunamar. What are maintenance fees for 81000 pts?*IDK* How many pts are needed to get a 2 bedroom in Maui?*148000* If we buy resale at mandatory resorts where would the lowest MF fees be?*WKV* Thank you in advance. We are just sitting here at brunch drinking mamosa's. Probably not a good idea before a presentation.*Agree *


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 14, 2017)

Lagunamar doesn't have much inventory left, mostly leftovers.  What they have left won't be really useful to trade into Hawaii at 8 mos out.  If you really want Maui, look for a resale week or a Kierland Plat week.

Lagunamar is one of our favorite places to travel to.  It's a great resort.  Enjoy your week.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you!!!! Helpful info!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2017)

David most all units here are oceanview unless there are palm trees blocking the view. Wish all resorts were like this


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2017)

How many poi ts for a 1 bedroom Maui?


----------



## rog2867 (Mar 14, 2017)

67,100 options for the one bedroom.  2 bdrom lock off is 148100 options 81000 points.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 14, 2017)

Tucson traveler said:


> How many poi ts for a 1 bedroom Maui?



It is 81K SOs for a 1Bd HI.  The studios are 67.1K SOs (SO = StarOption points used for TS stays)
The above post is incorrect.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> All units are ocean view.  WLR has sold units in buildings 1, 9 or 14 as ocean side.


Did they sell all of the units in those buildings as Ocean Side, or just a certain percentage?

I would think that given the number of units at WLR, that finding a resale Ocean Side unit is pretty rare. I know some people here have found them and often sellers don't know what they are selling. So you can sometimes score a deal if you find one?


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 14, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Did they sell all of the units in those buildings as Ocean Side, or just a certain percentage?
> 
> I would think that given the number of units at WLR, that finding a resale Ocean Side unit is pretty rare. I know some people here have found them and often sellers don't know what they are selling. So you can sometimes score a deal if you find one?



I don't know the %.  You'd have to ask VSE.  I have been looking in the resale market for one and have yet to find one.  They are rare indee and they do exist.  It is true sellers do not know if they have have it or not, or of folks are even wanting to sell them in the resale market.

In all honestly, I don't know if I really "need" to own one now though after recently staying in building 2 - the building next door to Oceanside building 1.  The view from the top floor was spectacular from there and I didn't have to pay a premium for it either!!!  It sure felt like it was Oceanside.  See attached picture.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2017)

We are also 6th foor building 2 and I agree spectacular! Ended up buying the package for 6 nights to use within 2 yrs. Gives us time to check resales. The oceanfront Christmas week was around 60 grand for 148000 star options. Thanks for all the info.I feel like we are beginning to get a feel for the system


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2017)

I know this has been mentioned before, but is there a chance that they will increase the SOs for Ocean Side when they start selling the new property at the Westin Hotel? Of course this would also mean you could reserve one with StarOptions, if you wanted to use enough of them.


----------



## grgs (Mar 14, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Did they sell all of the units in those buildings as Ocean Side, or just a certain percentage?



Only the very ends of buildings 1, 9, & 14 were sold as Ocean Side:





Glorian


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 14, 2017)

Right out of the Lagunamar Association docs:

"Ocean Side Vacation Unit means a Vacation Unit numbered 0111, 0112, 0121, 0122, 0131,
0132, 0141, 0142, 0151, 0152, 0161, 0162, 0171, 0172, 0181, 0182, 0917, 0918, 0927, 0928,
0937, 0938, 0947, 0948, 0957, 0958, 0967, 0968, 0977, 0978, 1417, 1418, 1427, 1428, 1437,
1438, 1447, 1448, 1457, 1458, 1467, 1468."


"In addition, the Developer has designated certain units as an Ocean Side Vacation Units. An
Ocean Side Vacation Unit will be designated as such using the letters “OS” on the Vacation Unit
Type section describing each Member’s Equity Membership and Vacation Ownership Interest on
the Member’s Equity Certificate"

......So there you go.  They do exist.  If you are looking for one, that's what you need to look for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2017)

grgs said:


> Only the very ends of buildings 1, 9, & 14 were sold as Ocean Side:
> 
> View attachment 3462
> 
> Glorian


Good information. This is what the full map says about those.

_* Oceanside villas may be reserved by Oceanside Members only._

I suspect they sold them all as Oceanside and not just a certain percentage.

Those sections look like they each only contain a single stack of 2BR units. So there are only 18 of these units in the entire resort. They may have sold some as 1BR and studio units though.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 15, 2017)

I own a 2br Oceanside. While they have awesome views, keep in mind that they are limited in inventory when making reservations. You maybe much better off owning a regular Oceanview with more inventory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater (Mar 15, 2017)

The views from our WLR Oceanside unit are incredible. While all the rooms have good-to-great views, there's nothing like the floor-to-ceiling glass windows filled with nothing but ocean panorama.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 15, 2017)

canesfan said:


> I own a 2br Oceanside. While they have awesome views, keep in mind that they are limited in inventory when making reservations. You maybe much better off owning a regular Oceanview with more inventory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The % of VOIs (TS weeks) owned are effectively the same whether OS or OV (100%).


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 15, 2017)

The unit assigned to us in January in building 9, right over the beach and facing the ocean, was classified as "ocean front." At least that is what they told us. I think it said that also on the paperwork we received at check-in.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Tucson traveler said:


> We are also 6th foor building 2 and I agree spectacular! Ended up buying the package for 6 nights to use within 2 yrs. Gives us time to check resales. The oceanfront Christmas week was around 60 grand for 148000 star options. Thanks for all the info.I feel like we are beginning to get a feel for the system


What is the cost of that package? 1 bedroom unit?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 16, 2017)

Around 2500 plus 199 processing feefor 6 nights plus the hotel pts. Not a wonderful deal. Our last package was around 100 per night for 5 nights so they werent going to offer that again.  We probably should have put the 2500 towards a resale but we got caught up .Nice to know we will be back though. We may try to cancel it but doubt it is an option


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 17, 2017)

We may try to cancel it but doubt it is an option[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have no personal experience with this, but I thought I read someone else writing that you can rescind an explorer package.  I would look into it if that is what you want.  Hopefully someone else with more knowledge will chime in on this.  I would assume the same rescission period as usual in Mexico.  Worth looking into.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm thinking of purchasing a WL 2 bedroom unit EOY. What do all of the experts feel is a fair price to pay in the resale market.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you Sandy. I will call and check.


----------



## maddog497 (Mar 17, 2017)

One just went in the bargain section. $650ish
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2-bd-odd-lagunamar-gold-plus.250099/
It was a 2 bedroom, Odd years in the Gold Plus season, 1-4, 18-23, 36-43, 48-50.

Sumday Vacations has a 1 bedroom, Biennial EVEN Year Use beginning 2018 RTU expires 2032
http://sumdayvacations.com/timeshare-transfer/proddetail.php?prod=SV59629-46612 for $349.00 all in.  (I haven't used Sumday but have read good reviews on them).

Redweek have a few. The lowest priced 2 bedroom biennial is $2450.00  I believe lots of these still have the buyer picking up the closing cost as well.

Sellmytimesharenow has some as well but I have no idea if they are legit or not.

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/2075737/sale/  2 bedroom Gold Plus season for $1000 biennial years is the cheapest on this site.

We started out looking at Westin Lagunamar but after reading through the threads decided for us we would go the route of picking up a mandatory unit with StarOptions to get back into Lagunamar.  Seemed that it gave us more options as Lagunamar is not a mandatory resort.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 17, 2017)

Tucson traveler said:


> Thank you Sandy. I will call and check.



Check the contract you signed.  It might be worth just making a copy of what you signed and sending it with the standard "I want to rescind my contract and want my CC refunded" to the address for rescinding a developer purchase.  I'm just guessing here, like I said before I have no personal experience with this.

Don't call sales, they will not be helpful.  I would think that whomever you call is going to give you the run around until the rescission period is over.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm unfamiliar with II since I don't currently own any II affiliates.

If a Gold 2BR was deposited in II would it pull something else of equal value in the system?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a WL 2 bedroom unit EOY. What do all of the experts feel is a fair price to pay in the resale market.


Depends, do you want Gold Plus or Platinum Plus season?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2017)

buzglyd said:


> I'm unfamiliar with II since I don't currently own any II affiliates.
> 
> If a Gold 2BR was deposited in II would it pull something else of equal value in the system?


It depends. I really wouldn't buy Lagunamar with the plan to trade it in II. With the decrease in the number of Vistana weeks being deposited in II, the Vistana preference has really caused these weeks to become less desirable. It should be able to trade fairly well. Though II has seen fewer and fewer 2BR Vistana deposits.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 17, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> It depends. I really wouldn't buy Lagunamar with the plan to trade it in II. With the decrease in the number of Vistana weeks being deposited in II, the Vistana preference has really caused these weeks to become less desirable. It should be able to trade fairly well. Though II has seen fewer and fewer 2BR Vistana deposits.



That's what I figured. I really wouldn't buy one to trade. Ideally an EOY would be best because then I get a year to go other places. But, I'm just thinking if I had an annual, what options would I have. I would guess it's a pretty strong renter if you have Platinum Season.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 17, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Depends, do you want Gold Plus or Platinum Plus season?



I'm probably going to want a Gold Plus as I like being in warm weather weeks 1-4


----------



## canesfan (Mar 17, 2017)

buzglyd said:


> That's what I figured. I really wouldn't buy one to trade. Ideally an EOY would be best because then I get a year to go other places. But, I'm just thinking if I had an annual, what options would I have. I would guess it's a pretty strong renter if you have Platinum Season.



In the past it has not been a good renter. It's getting more popular but I don't think it's rental opportunity has improved. I haven't tried the last couple of years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2017)

canesfan said:


> In the past it has not been a good renter. It's getting more popular but I don't think it's rental opportunity has improved. I haven't tried the last couple of years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would agree. Unless you can book Christmas or Easter, rental rates probably are not very good. There is far too many other cheap options for someone to stay in Cancun. That means a lot of competition and lower rental rates.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm probably going to want a Gold Plus as I like being in warm weather weeks 1-4


Gold plus can be had pretty cheap. I think perhaps $1000-$2000 for a 2BR. You might be able to score a better deal. I think Platinum weeks are considerably higher, though I don't watch them as much.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 18, 2017)

It seems most of the listings on Redweek are lifetime ownership. The Sumday listing interests me because of the expiring RTU. 

Were they originally sold as limited RTU and then later converted to perpetual?

I'm 52 now. 2032 gets me to 67 and then I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2017)

They were all sold the same. So there is some bad information in at least on or some of those ads. Perhaps someone can confirm how they were sold.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you again Sandy.We are cancelling our explorer package here at Westin in Cancun as we wont be back in the states until our cancellation window expires and we are not sure how mail service is from Cancun. The sales office just said to drop the letter off so hopefully we will now have the 2600 to put towards resale. Most developers wont rescind explorer packages , I so appreciate your post!!


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> They were all sold the same. So there is some bad information in at least on or some of those ads. Perhaps someone can confirm how they were sold.



Final question would be, are the units fixed? I know the season is float but do the units float (excluding Oceanside of course).


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2017)

buzglyd said:


> Final question would be, are the units fixed? I know the season is float but do the units float (excluding Oceanside of course).


All units are float.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> They were all sold the same. So there is some bad information in at least on or some of those ads. Perhaps someone can confirm how they were sold.



The units were sold the same and are all RTU and an equity ("membership") interest in an irrevocable trust.  

According to the association docs: "Your vacation ownership interest shall continue for the duration of the plan, which will have the same duration as the irrevocable trust described in paragraph 1 of additional terms and conditions provided below, unless the members determine to terminate the plan prior to this date, as provided in the vacation plan documents. The irrevocable trust shall be valid until 2055 at which time the irrevocable trust shall be renewed by the trustee for an additional 50 years.  Any cost of renewing the trust shall be included in the regular and special assessments."


----------



## Shirtman (Mar 29, 2017)

Did they sell units classified as gardenview? I know they have oceanview and oceanside categories.
Thanks


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 29, 2017)

Shirtman said:


> Did they sell units classified as gardenview? I know they have oceanview and oceanside categories.
> Thanks



All units face the ocean.  They are indeed either ocean"view" or Oceanside.  Garden views do not exist.  There is honestly no bad view at this resort.


----------



## Shirtman (Mar 29, 2017)

That's what I thought but a agent for a resale said one unit was gardenview. Thanks


----------



## md8287 (Mar 29, 2017)

I always suggest you buy resale where and when you want to go as opposed to buying it to trade. I think Dioxide said don't buy at Lagunamar to trade to Maui and the same is true the other way. I have had people from Harborside try to get into Lagunamar with star options and they could not - FOR HIGH DEMAND weeks. If you're very flexible than much less of an issue.
EOY is a great strategy to start, it's how my wife and I did it. 
Good luck


----------



## md8287 (Mar 29, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> The units were sold the same and are all RTU and an equity ("membership") interest in an irrevocable trust.
> 
> According to the association docs: "Your vacation ownership interest shall continue for the duration of the plan, which will have the same duration as the irrevocable trust described in paragraph 1 of additional terms and conditions provided below, unless the members determine to terminate the plan prior to this date, as provided in the vacation plan documents. The irrevocable trust shall be valid until 2055 at which time the irrevocable trust shall be renewed by the trustee for an additional 50 years.  Any cost of renewing the trust shall be included in the regular and special assessments."


So technically they are all currently RTU until 2055 and then will be RTU until 2105 and so on. So effectively they are forever RTU.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2017)

md8287 said:


> I always suggest you buy resale where and when you want to go as opposed to buying it to trade. I think Dioxide said don't buy at Lagunamar to trade to Maui and the same is true the other way. I have had people from Harborside try to get into Lagunamar with star options and they could not - FOR HIGH DEMAND weeks. If you're very flexible than much less of an issue.
> EOY is a great strategy to start, it's how my wife and I did it.
> Good luck


Definitely don't buy Lagunamar resale with hopes of Maui. Buying Maui N/S will easily get you Lagunamar. But it is much more expensive way to do it.

If you want to go to Lagunamar every other year, then I would suggest buying Lagunamar. However, you have to be very flexible to use II for those years where you don't.


----------



## md8287 (Mar 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Definitely don't buy Lagunamar resale with hopes of Maui. Buying Maui N/S will easily get you Lagunamar. But it is much more expensive way to do it.
> 
> If you want to go to Lagunamar every other year, then I would suggest buying Lagunamar. However, you have to be very flexible to use II for those years where you don't.



Agree you need tons of flexibility for II to work. But at least what I am seeing at Lagunamar is the prime weeks don't make it to the star options window before home resort takes all inventory. So i would not say buying Maui will easily get you into Lagunamar if we are talking peak weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2017)

md8287 said:


> Agree you need tons of flexibility for II to work. But at least what I am seeing at Lagunamar is the prime weeks don't make it to the star options window before home resort takes all inventory. So i would not say buying Maui will easily get you into Lagunamar if we are talking peak weeks.


True, good point. If you want prime weeks anywhere, always buy there.


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 1, 2017)

md8287 said:


> So technically they are all currently RTU until 2055 and then will be RTU until 2105 and so on. So effectively they are forever RTU.



I don't see anywhere in the docs where it would be renewed after the second 50 year time.  I don't think it's a perpetual RTU.  Maybe someone else here knows more about that?


----------



## Shirtman (Apr 5, 2017)

Trying to buy a resale at Lagunamar. Could anybody check to see if there is any availability for a 1 or 2 bedroom the last 3 weeks of Jan. 2018? Gold season . This will be my first venture with Westin and not sure how their process works. Also not sure if the seller has the flick at their end.
Please pm if someone can help
Thanks
David


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 9, 2017)

Shirtman said:


> Trying to buy a resale at Lagunamar. Could anybody check to see if there is any availability for a 1 or 2 bedroom the last 3 weeks of Jan. 2018? Gold season . This will be my first venture with Westin and not sure how their process works. Also not sure if the seller has the flick at their end.
> Please pm if someone can help
> Thanks
> David



Currently plenty of availability those weeks.  It's a great resort.  You are going to love it!


----------



## md8287 (Jul 22, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> The units were sold the same and are all RTU and an equity ("membership") interest in an irrevocable trust.
> 
> According to the association docs: "Your vacation ownership interest shall continue for the duration of the plan, which will have the same duration as the irrevocable trust described in paragraph 1 of additional terms and conditions provided below, unless the members determine to terminate the plan prior to this date, as provided in the vacation plan documents. The irrevocable trust shall be valid until 2055 at which time the irrevocable trust shall be renewed by the trustee for an additional 50 years.  Any cost of renewing the trust shall be included in the regular and special assessments."


Cubigbird - can you please point me to where I can find that in the association documents.  I have someone buying one of my units and they want to see that language in its document - and Vistana is no help.
Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2017)

md8287 said:


> Cubigbird - can you please point me to where I can find that in the association documents.  I have someone buying one of my units and they want to see that language in its document - and Vistana is no help.
> Thanks


They should be on the Vistana website after you have logged in. On the Dashboard, under the 'Owners Association" tile, there is a link for 'Governing Documents'.


----------



## md8287 (Jul 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> They should be on the Vistana website after you have logged in. On the Dashboard, under the 'Owners Association" tile, there is a link for 'Governing Documents'.


Thanks, I've been trying to find there but its like 1,000 pages.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2017)

md8287 said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to find there but its like 1,000 pages.


Got it, you just need to know what page it is on.


----------



## farsighted99 (Jul 24, 2017)

How's the seaweed problem at Lagunamar?  Also, I hear the ocean water can be rough at times.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 24, 2017)

Seaweed was not an issue at all when we went in Oct and April this year. We swam in the ocean almost every day. Some waves but nothing like Hawaii. There was usually a section with yellow flags each day and lifeguards.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 24, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> *How's the seaweed problem at Lagunamar?  Also, I hear the ocean water can be rough at times.*


I was there over the 4th of July week. Definitely no seaweed. The ocean is usually a bit rough at times but it's great for body surfing or boogie boarding.  There were definitely times when things were calm too. We spent most of our time hanging by the huge infinity edge pool.  One recommendation is to go down to the beach right in the back of the Westin around 10pm to see the huge sea turtles coming on shore to lay eggs. It was almost like clock-work right around 10pm, the sea turtles would start emerging from the ocean. There were some obnoxious tourists who were getting too close and shining lights on them or taking flash pictures which would spook them. Some of us were yelling at the idiots to not scare them away and there were beach patrol people walking around asking to keep our distance as well.


----------



## blondietink (Jul 25, 2017)

We have been there is September when the turtle eggs are hatching.  You can watch the resort staff get the baby turtles out of their hole in the sand.  Then they take them inside to make sure they are healthy.  At night at dusk you can help launch the baby turtles into the ocean.  It is great fun to hold those little turtles and put them in the water for the first time!  Again, no flash photography or flashlights allowed.


----------



## Watford (Aug 3, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> How's the seaweed problem at Lagunamar?  Also, I hear the ocean water can be rough at times.


We were in Cancun the week of July 19th and there was a substantial amount of seaweed in the water every day. Each day a tractor came along and buried piles of it that had collected on the beach from the previous day.


----------



## remowidget (Aug 3, 2017)

pacman777 said:


> I was there over the 4th of July week. Definitely no seaweed. The ocean is usually a bit rough at times but it's great for body surfing or boogie boarding.  There were definitely times when things were calm too. We spent most of our time hanging by the huge infinity edge pool.  One recommendation is to go down to the beach right in the back of the Westin around 10pm to see the huge sea turtles coming on shore to lay eggs. It was almost like clock-work right around 10pm, the sea turtles would start emerging from the ocean. There were some obnoxious tourists who were getting too close and shining lights on them or taking flash pictures which would spook them. Some of us were yelling at the idiots to not scare them away and there were beach patrol people walking around asking to keep our distance as well.


We are going in a few weeks. I am so glad I read this. No harassing, but we will definitely be watching, assuming it is still going on. We chose the time because of baby sea turtles and whale sharks.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 9, 2017)

Has the construction started on the pools yet? We go in 2 weeks. I am hoping it was delayed


----------



## remowidget (Aug 9, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Has the construction started on the pools yet? We go in 2 weeks. I am hoping it was delayed


We are going in two weeks as well. They are supposed to be working on the upper pool until med September, so we are hoping the infinity pool will be fine.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 9, 2017)

remowidget said:


> We are going in two weeks as well. They are supposed to be working on the upper pool until med September, so we are hoping the infinity pool will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


My husband just called. They are working on the kids pool and verified the infinity pool is open!


----------



## byeloe (Aug 19, 2017)

Trying to figure out the best way to use my weeks.

Would there be much availability weeks 1-4 using Star Options at the 8 month mark?


----------



## okwiater (Aug 19, 2017)

byeloe said:


> Trying to figure out the best way to use my weeks.
> 
> Would there be much availability weeks 1-4 using Star Options at the 8 month mark?



Yes, there is very likely to be availability during weeks 1-4 at the 8-month mark. Those weeks are considered low season. In fact, even now there is availability for all four of those weeks. Granted, only studios are available, but we are well past the 8-month mark.


----------

